# Easiest Beauty EVER



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Just thought some of you cold weather kids might like this one...

Lion Brand® Homespun® - Fun Fur
GAUGE:
12 sts = 4 in. (10 cm) in pattern with A and size 10 (6 mm) needles. BE SURE TO CHECK YOUR GAUGE. When you match the gauge in a pattern, your project will be the size specified in the pattern and the materials specified in the pattern will be sufficient. If it takes you fewer stitches and rows to make a 4 in. [10 cm] square, try using a smaller size hook or needles; if more stitches and rows, try a larger size hook or needles.

SCARF 
With A, cast on 27 stitches. 
Row 1: P3, (k1, p3) across. 
Row 2: K3, (p1, k3) across. 
Repeat last 2 rows until piece measures about 66 in. (152 cm) from beginning. Bind off all sts.
FINISHING 
Fold piece in half crosswise. Beginning at fold, seam 11 in. (28 cm) down for hood. 
Trim 
From right side, join 2 strands of B with slip st, anywhere along outside edge of piece. Work 2 rnds sc evenly spaced around entire piece, working 3 sc at each corner. 
Fasten off. 
Weave in ends.

Easy Peasy, Nice n Easy!!


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

Very attractive and funtional - the colors are great. A nice easy hooded scarf for family & friends! It's now on my "to do" list!
Thanks so much for the posting the pattern.....Liz


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

ScotKnits said:


> Very attractive and funtional - the colors are great. A nice easy hooded scarf for family & friends! It's now on my "to do" list!
> Thanks so much for the posting the pattern.....Liz


You are most welcome Liz!! I have to make several. I also posted another easy quickie if you want to check it out...
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-24696-1.html
:thumbup:


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

I think that is really pretty!!!! And warm. Thanks for the pattern!

wackycat


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

wackycat4 said:


> I think that is really pretty!!!! And warm. Thanks for the pattern!
> 
> wackycat


Hey Wacky Cat, did you get my message?


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Terrific! I haven't seen this yarn before. How is it smooth everywhere but on the edge, or is it smooth on side and fluffy on the other, with the picture just showing a little of the fluffiness? This would be a great gift for someone on my list but I wonder how difficult it is to work with the fluffy yarn. Advise please!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Oops, I went to the web site and now see how it is done. So, my only question is how difficult is it to work with the furry yarn? Is it a pain to pull the long strands through each time you make a stitch? Or is this easy when you crochet (I'm not a crocheter but I think I can handle this)?

Thanks!


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Three balls of Homespun & two balls of FunFur = $75.00 :!: I do really like this & will make it after Christmas & some careful shopping around.
Thank you for this ~ Sherry


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

Omadoma,

I just made 3 ponchos with Fun Fur trim and for me it was OK to crochet a trim around the bottom, but a mess if you have to frog any. It tangles easily.
I've knit 3 afghans with Homespun, which I find look great when finished, but after awhile mine look nappy. They were made with multiple strands of yarn. Maybe that's why.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Ladies, I am making this with 3 strands of the yarn from Big Lots every one is asking about. As long as it is soft ant the gauge works, go for it. That is the beauty of this. You can mix strands of severl assorted yarn (Say leftovers anyone.As for the fun fur, it is easy to crochet with. Just do it slow for a while till you get used to working with it & Fluff as you go!! Have FUN!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks really cute, could use it here right now. We're on our second day of snow :-D


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

samazon said:


> Thanks really cute, could use it here right now. We're on our second day of snow :-D


Brrrr... I have lived in Washington in the winter...brrrr.
KNIT FAST!! Post a pic when you get done please. I am anxious to see what everyone does with this one.


----------



## ponyrider (Nov 20, 2011)

This is the first time I have attempted to say anything on this site. So pls forgive if I make a mistake. This hooded scarf looks warm and cute. Do you knit with three strands of yarn together? Thank you.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

ponyrider said:


> This is the first time I have attempted to say anything on this site. So pls forgive if I make a mistake. This hooded scarf looks warm and cute. Do you knit with three strands of yarn together? Thank you.


Hi, and welcome!
I am because my yarn is smaller than the one that is called for and I am using bigger needles. If you have the bigger yarn you wont have to.


----------



## ponyrider (Nov 20, 2011)

I see, thank you very much. There is a lot to learn in this knitting hobby. My experience is limited but I am determined to progress beyond the simple scarf!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

ponyrider said:


> I see, thank you very much. There is a lot to learn in this knitting hobby. My experience is limited but I am determined to progress beyond the simple scarf!


No problem, you are on a forum designed with help in mind. Do not be afraid to ask for it!! Us old yarn addicts like to share knowledge. It keeps the ball rolling in the future world of knitters.
:thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I got an e-mail from Joanne's yesterday that showed Lion Brand Fun Fur yarn on sale for $2.99 through November 23rd!


----------



## ldale (Nov 6, 2011)

How much yarn did you use on this hooded scarf with the fur trim? It would look great on my 10 year old granddaughter.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

ldale said:


> How much yarn did you use on this hooded scarf with the fur trim? It would look great on my 10 year old granddaughter.


I am using something different, but here is the requirements listed...My apologies for not posting it in the first round 

Size: One Size
Craft: Both
Corrections: None
Pattern #: 80397AD

Customer Rating: 
(based on 4 reviews)
Write your own reviewMaterials:

· 2 balls 790-381 Homespun® Yarn: Barley 
· 3 balls 320-126 Fun Fur Yarn: Chocolate 
· 1 Lion Brand Knitting Needles - Size 10 [6 mm] 
· 1 Lion Brand Crochet Hook - Size N-13 
· 1 Large-Eyed Blunt Needles


----------



## ldale (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks! I'll look at my yarn stash and see what will go with the fun fur!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Just thought some of you cold weather kids might like this one...
> 
> Lion Brand® Homespun® - Fun Fur
> GAUGE:
> ...


Great looking scarf! Thanks so much for sharing the pattern!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

omadoma said:


> Three balls of Homespun & two balls of FunFur = $75.00 :!: I do really like this & will make it after Christmas & some careful shopping around.
> Thank you for this ~ Sherry


Don't buy the yarns online... Go to JoAnn's or AC Moore or Michael's when they have a sale or coupons for % off. 
The Homespun should only cost about $6.99 each or so & the Fun Fur may be about $3-5 each but you only need two. About half the cost of what you said...
I've worked with both. I knitted hooded baby sweaters with all Fun Fur & the came out cute! But they were with larger needles. I find the bigger the needles or crochet hook, the easier it is to work with & it fluffs itself with the bigger stitches. But it does tangle if you need to rip out so take your time on that part! 
I also made myself a vest with Fun Fur & another yarn that looks like ribbon held together. Very pretty but pretty heavy & it's bouncy! LOL!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> Terrific! I haven't seen this yarn before. How is it smooth everywhere but on the edge, or is it smooth on side and fluffy on the other, with the picture just showing a little of the fluffiness? This would be a great gift for someone on my list but I wonder how difficult it is to work with the fluffy yarn. Advise please!


I've worked with both. I knitted hooded baby sweaters with all Fun Fur & the came out cute! But they were with larger needles. I find the bigger the needles or crochet hook, the easier it is to work with & it fluffs itself with the bigger stitches. But it does tangle if you need to rip out so take your time on that part! 
I also made myself a vest with Fun Fur & another yarn that looks like ribbon held together. Very pretty but pretty heavy & it's bouncy! LOL!


----------



## Nocturnal (Dec 16, 2011)

My walmart has fun fur for under $3 and homespun for around $4-5... If anyone wants to check theirs, I'm sure they have similar deals.


----------



## Nocturnal (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh, by the way, I do love the look of it and am considering making it myself. Though, I am looking at it and trying to decide if I could line it with rabbit pelts... it would be just heavenly that way!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Ooooohhhh AAaahhhhhhh


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

So, did anyone make this yet???? Pictures Please  if so.....


----------

